# Vertex - Are They Really That Good?



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Now then, I'vce been stalking vertex military watches on eBay for some time, the black dialled watches with the subdial for seconds, but each time they climb to outrageous prices for the condition they are in - so i wondered - has anyone on here got one, and what're they like as watches? i.e. can anyone help with details on timekeeping, reliability quality etc?

picture nicked from elsewhere


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi i have one here are some photos of it .my watch maker did all the work on this one and it keeps very good time as good as any of my other hand wind watches that cost a lot more .all the best woody77,


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi sorry imho that are that good for a watch that could be the best part of 70 years old and a good size for a watch of this age two.all the best woody77.


----------



## Micky (Apr 2, 2009)

Yes they are fantastic. Easily comparable to the Omega WWW and usally at a 5th of the price. They always used to be the cheapest WWW at about Â£100 - Â£150 Have they gone up in price?


----------



## PSJ6372 (Apr 2, 2012)

I learned something new here today gents - Thanks!

Just been looking on the 'bay. I actually really fancied a pocket watch conversion with 1/2 hour left to go. Hmmm...


----------

